# Contador looking weak?



## ilmaestro (May 3, 2008)

Did anyone else think Contador looked weak today? His attacks weren't that impressive. In fact, several other riders who attacked around the same time such as Philippe Gilbert had much better accelleration than Contador. Does he not have it this year?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

The climb wasn't big enough to really show what he has in him. The fact that Thor was still there should be evident of that. When Gilbert gets the better of him on a climb is a good indication of how little the stage showed.


----------



## ilmaestro (May 3, 2008)

spookyload said:


> The climb wasn't big enough to really show what he has in him. The fact that Thor was still there should be evident of that. When Gilbert gets the better of him on a climb is a good indication of how little the stage showed.


That's true, he's more stellar on the really steep stuff, but that's my point also. Gilbert did get the better of him. Seemed odd.


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

He looks weak for sure. His face showed pain and he couldn't ride anybody off his wheel...not even close.

Unless he's playing possum he's not strong like years past.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

My memory isn't good, but I think his fitness was questioned in the first week last year too. It turned out to be false hope for me, especially when he went past AS during Chaingate.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

ksanbon said:


> My memory isn't good, but I think his fitness was questioned in the first week last year too. It turned out to be false hope for me, especially when he went past AS during Chaingate.


and last year he WAS weak, the weakest of all of his GT wins. Schleck should have taken advantage of this and won the tour, that was his best chance so far.

Contador did look a little weak today. Think back to Giro. Can you imagine anyone opening a gap on Contador like that on a climb (even if it was a small gap and he did close it, eventually, with some help from others)? He didn't look as fluid and making it look as easy as it was during the Giro. This is great, as it will make the Tour exciting.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

It's hard to say at this point.

When Evans won his stage earlier this week Contador looked like he had some good acceleration in his legs, he just didn't time his sprint correctly and lost the stage because of it.

Today, he didn't look all that strong compared to a few others. When Gilbert and Evans attacked he struggled to cover and if it had been a longer attack there's a good chance he wouldn't have held on today.

The reality is we have to wait until a solid climbing finish...until then it's wait and see. He could just be messing with peoples heads at this point.

With all that said...it's "VERY" hard to win the Giro like he did then turn around and peak again for the Tour. It hasn't happened very often in the history of both races and with today racing and people peaking for one race or another it makes it that much harder to do so...however if any rider can do it at this point it's Contador (as much as I hate to say it).


----------



## tricycletalent (Apr 2, 2005)

Conti will suffer. You don't ride two GTs that close apart anymore. The Level is just too sikkk.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Can't compare the Giro to the tour. More motivation in the Giro with the time bonuses. Going deeply anaerobic for what would be at best a three second gap a couple days before a series of high mountain stages wouldn't be a bright thing to do for a GC candidate (though a superb thing to do for a green jersey rider like Gilbert).


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I think it's part of his strategy. Stay fresh until late in the race. As long as he's not losing time over the lead for now, it's all Ok to not pull ahead. It's too early to tell, but I'm still rooting for Evans.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

I think he has a Giro hang over! That was a seriously hard race this year and he made it look easy. He's already down on quite a few of the favorites by a minute and a half, and they won't give him the freedom to attack at will, yet they will attack him every chance they get when the road goes up. If he overcomes this deficit with the talent in front of him.............


----------



## scarecrow (Oct 7, 2007)

Conti does not have it this year. Each climb this year he has been matched on his attacks. He had to work hard to get back to Evans today. He needs the time so he is not playing games. I can't see how he wins and that if fine by me. I don't want to see another winner banned.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

scarecrow said:


> Conti does not have it this year. Each climb this year he has been matched on his attacks. He had to work hard to get back to Evans today. He needs the time so he is not playing games. I can't see how he wins and that if fine by me. I don't want to see another winner banned.


Haven't had any "climbs" so far in the tour for what a climber would call a climb. These have been all "hills". Had to work hard? You must be speaking of Thor.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing, especially as he really looked like he was suffering on some of the accelerations he was trying. I'm also thinking that nothing so far has been steep enough or long enough for his patented acceleration late in a long steep climb, to really pay off. Everything has been either short enough or flat enough for the leaders to counter. And God knows Hushovd is not a climber and he's made a supreme effort to stay in the lead and the fact that he's been able to do so and not lose time to Evans say's something about the difficulties of the climbs to date. 

We'll see what kind of recovery he's had once they hit some the Pyrenees.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

he looks like he's missing some snap in his legs - his cadence when he tries to make a dig on the climbs looks much lower than normal like the tank is empty.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

The Giro was an insane amount of climbing so he may not have any snap left. Saw where Gadret after riding the Giro wanted to quit the Tour after the first few stages claiming his legs were toast. Kreuziger looked really bad today too. I suppose we'll know for sure on Thursday.


----------



## RichieRichRK (Apr 15, 2010)

Contador isn't going to win it this year! Whenever he tried something Andy Schleck wouldn't give him an inch! It'll be like that throughout the mountains....Schleck or Evans will win the tour this year!


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Wookiebiker said:


> With all that said...it's "VERY" hard to win the Giro like he did then turn around and peak again for the Tour.


This. But I wouldn't bet against him, either.


----------



## ocean-ro (Nov 23, 2009)

We will find out in the real steep climbs if he`s weak or not
Schleck`s didn`t show anything special today,but doesn`t meant they`re weak.
I think the best of this year TdF is about to come


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

A thought...though fleeting...is Contador injured? 

I was re-watching today's coverage and when he needed to accelerate it looked like a runner with a limp. Maybe the crashes earlier this week injured him more than he was letting on and he's hoping to heal up before the big mountains hit.

Regardless...something didn't look right with him at the end of today's stage.


----------



## editedforsafety (May 8, 2011)

Andy Schleck was looking pretty strong today riding behind Contador.


----------



## jammin (Feb 7, 2009)

Wookiebiker said:


> A thought...though fleeting...is Contador injured?
> 
> I was re-watching today's coverage and when he needed to accelerate it looked like a runner with a limp. Maybe the crashes earlier this week injured him more than he was letting on and he's hoping to heal up before the big mountains hit.
> 
> Regardless...something didn't look right with him at the end of today's stage.




I noticed that also, looked like a limp to the left when peddling out of the saddle.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

he'll just wait and get some of that spanish meat imported late in the race for a protein boost and he will fly up the hills....


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

Contador has the look of a guy with fumes in the tank. The final sprint up the hill today had him rocking back and forth, grimace again planted his face. He could not cover the breaks. Andy S, who was covering AC was right behind him and looked completely in control, body straight, none of that motion indicative of a rider riding beyond the limit. 

AC will not get #4 this year.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Something seemed off with the way he was climbing out of the saddle. Almost more like Chris Sorensen and less like AC. Slower cadence, more hunched over the bars, doing a lot of looking around instead of accelerating.

Andy looked good. Cadel looked good. Gilbert looked great (as usual.)


----------



## RichieRichRK (Apr 15, 2010)

Yeah, today was just a little climb but contador didn't look impressive....he's down in time! If it were me I would try like hell to make up as much time as I can! Like others have said...Andy Schleck was looking strong and confident...this time he has frank to ride along with him....Not to mention Cadel Evans with a grade A team behind him now and riding very smart!...contador still has that dance on his pedals but he looks gassed and yes maybe injured....it was crazy today whenever he tried to attack he was looking over his shoulders and there was Evans and Schleck like rabid dogs!!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

He looked like [email protected] today. Not used to seeing him without his normal bouncy bouncy climb style.

I've never been a huge Flea fan, but I hope he perks up. Don't want to see him go down with a bad Tour. Giro may have taken its toll though, which is too bad.

Or...he's taking a page out of Lance's weasel (youonlythoughtIwastoast) handbook and...surprise, fools!


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

RichieRichRK said:


> Contador isn't going to win it this year! Whenever he tried something Andy Schleck wouldn't give him an inch! It'll be like that throughout the mountains....Schleck or Evans will win the tour this year!


you may be right, but it's not like Andy can just decide "not to give him an inch" and it will magically happen. Nibali and Scarponi could have won Giro, all they needed to do is to decide "not to give him an inch". Somehow that brilliant strategy never worked out for them.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

55x11 said:


> you may be right, but it's not like Andy can just decide "not to give him an inch" and it will magically happen. Nibali and Scarponi could have won Giro, all they needed to do is to decide "not to give him an inch". Somehow that brilliant strategy never worked out for them.


C'mon, we all know Nibbles and Michele aren't the same climber as Andy.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Steve B. said:


> Contador has the look of a guy with fumes in the tank. *The final sprint up the hill today had him rocking back and forth, grimace again planted his face. He could not cover the breaks. * Andy S, who was covering AC was right behind him and looked completely in control, body straight, none of that motion indicative of a rider riding beyond the limit.
> 
> AC will not get #4 this year.



This.


I think you hit the nail on the head.


The last couple year's trials and especially Steak-Gate as of late (plus that little Giro thing), mess with a person. It adds up.

There's only so much mental/emotional/physical stress a person, no matter how tough they are, can take before the tank is empty of reserves.

Maybe not. Maybe he'll be giving his famous finger to everyone.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

It wasn't much of a breakaway moment. More like a push to the line when everyone noticed it. While AC and AS were appearing to spin the same gear (judging by their cadence and matching speed), Contador usually opts for gear to deliver more cadence. Didn't seem so at this time, so this may have been a relatively heavy gear for his preferred rhythm. Looks like his just mashed to the finish.

I mean he still finished with the same time as Evans. We can't be sure if he was aware of that happening beforehand, but if he did, it's more of a reason to think he just mashed. There's all that + wet weather + looking forward to the later stages. Who knows really.

Just imo, it didn't look like a convincing effort in general. Same goes for Schleck. Guy could've blown away at the base of that climb assuming he was in good condition, but he didn't.

*edit: Interesting article nonetheless from Riis, also taking note that no rivals really tried to make a statement, and it sounds like he found Contador rode the stage well enough.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Contador is not "good" at what he was trying to accomplish today. When the climbs are long enough that a strong team gets on the front and grinds the group down to 20 or so guys Conti will look a lot better, as will the other real contenders. Watch out for Kloden, he knows to leave the kid's stuff (sprinting for a couple of seconds when you're 1:40 down) to the kids.


----------



## efuentes (Feb 3, 2010)

Today´s finish was right for a puncher not a true climber, plus, you don´t win the tour killing yourself in the hills, he is just testing his true rivals.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

editedforsafety said:


> Andy Schleck was looking pretty strong today riding behind Contador.


 How are you making that determination? All he did was ride on a wheel. Contador and Cadel both made attacks. Andy rode on a wheel. If Andy thought Contador had an inch of weakness he should have attacked. I think Andy's strategy of just riding on and waiting for Frank will lead to him losing yet another tour.


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

With Gilbert 2nd today, and Thor in with the GC riders, it was not a stage particularly revealing of Contador's form. Need a properly mountainous stage to see. 

Having written that, Contador looked stressed to me. Meh.


----------



## Alkan (Jun 30, 2011)

Contador is probably just off of his roids now. He's still a strong rider, but he isn't going to win this year unless he was just off of his game in stage 8 for whatever reason. But it is hard to argue with seeing the guy who is supposedly a great climber suffer so much today. He's fighting like he's on his last legs to keep his lead already. A couple years ago he could comfortably climb as fast as he struggled to today. He's trying to show everyone that he still has it, and he hasn't got it.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

AC was just playing with Schleck, who followed him like a baby puppy - pathetic. Rather than questioning Contador, the question should be: 
Has Schleck got the guts to actually try to race or will he just follow Contador on the hills and rely on Mummy Spartacus to look after him on the flats?

Cadel is looking superb, but there are two weeks to go and I'm not about to bet against Alberto.
I would really like Cadel to win.


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

Sprinting up a short hill like Gilbert or to some extent Evans is not the same as a grueling hour long climb that suits Contador. That said he doesn't look the freshest and Evans is looking pretty strong for now. Won't really know til we hit the HC climbs, but I don't think Contador is going to dominate.


----------



## captain stubbing (Mar 30, 2011)

i think these comments are ludicrous......we haven't even had a mountain climb yet and you are writing contador off. these 'hills' are short and sharp which suits more of the power climbers like gilbert....and evans ain't bad at them either as he has shown. 

as the schlecks are leading contador by quite some time you will find that they will just sit on contador's tail....just like contador did to andy on the tourmalet last year.

actually, these same comments were being made after the first few stages of the giro and we all know how that turned out!


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

these hilly stages so far are like 1 day classics, surprise surprise, the 1 day classics specialists are doing very well in them.

the logic on this forum is hilarious. based on the genius analysis here, hushovd should be considered a lock for GC podium!


----------



## Mark Kelly (Oct 27, 2009)

Not betting against Bertie ('cos that would be stupid) but did anyone else notice the asymmetry in his pedal stroke towards the end of last night's stage? 

I've never seen that before. Bertie is normally very fluid and "dances" on the pedals in a way that is given to very few. Last night it was gone. Maybe temporary, maybe....


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Move along nothing to see here.

Seriously though Gilbert and Boonen have ridden out of their skins but the true GC guys haven't left the warm up area yet.


----------



## rustybucket (Mar 2, 2009)

He is off the juice that is what it wrong with Contador. I has me amazed why he is even allowed to compete.


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

I hope that they're dope controlling the hell out of the guy. Perhaps he is suffering from low blood volume these days.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i think he is having a mental battle that is also taking a toll on his already-tired body. it was odd to see him struggle, especially after the giro.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

weltyed said:


> i think he is having a mental battle that is also taking a toll on his already-tired body. it was odd to see him struggle, especially after the giro.


Actually, it makes perfect sense to see him struggling after that Giro.

But the mental lapses, him on the ground again today, losing time in stage one...those are all very much unlike him. Could well be a sign of fatigue.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

captain stubbing said:


> i think these comments are ludicrous......we haven't even had a mountain climb yet and you are writing contador off. these 'hills' are short and sharp which suits more of the power climbers like gilbert....and evans ain't bad at them either as he has shown.
> 
> as the schlecks are leading contador by quite some time you will find that they will just sit on contador's tail....just like contador did to andy on the tourmalet last year.
> 
> actually, these same comments were being made after the first few stages of the giro and we all know how that turned out!


i dont think these comments are ludicrous at all. contador is actually showing strain on his face, something we never see on "these 'hills'" this early. and i dont think we have seen him hit the deck this much. and lots of mechanicals.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Here's Jens Voigt's comments after Stage 4

"And then there is Alberto Contador, who finally showed himself by attacking on the Mur and finishing a close second. For me, I just think it was a “whistle in the forest”! I mean, he is supposed to go on the attack if he is the best, but so far in this Tour he just hasn’t seemed as sharp. I don’t know what it is, but he just seems to be missing a bit everywhere. His team is not there when the racing gets though. And he is still 1:40 down in the standings."

http://bicycling.com/blogs/hardlyserious/2011/07/05/tour-de-france-stage-4-contadors-first-attack/


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

ksanbon said:


> Here's Jens Voigt's comments after Stage 4
> 
> "And then there is Alberto Contador, who finally showed himself by attacking on the Mur and finishing a close second. For me, I just think it was a “whistle in the forest”! I mean, he is supposed to go on the attack if he is the best, but so far in this Tour he just hasn’t seemed as sharp. I don’t know what it is, but he just seems to be missing a bit everywhere. His team is not there when the racing gets though. And he is still 1:40 down in the standings."
> 
> http://bicycling.com/blogs/hardlyserious/2011/07/05/tour-de-france-stage-4-contadors-first-attack/


1.) Trying to peak for two grand tours after his peak in the Giro

+

2.) Banging himself up with all the falls

=

weaker rider than either last year or in this years Giro.

It's predictible.

That being said, he still is the only one of the contenders that has demonstrated an ability in the past to ride away from the rest in the TDF. So until we get a HC mountaintop finish where he trys multiple attacks....we just won't know for sure.

But he sure has looked like he won't be able to get the time back.

Len


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

robdamanii said:


> C'mon, we all know Nibbles and Michele aren't the same climber as Andy.


Not sure, but generally agreed - even though I haven't seen much results from Andy either. In TdS he wasn't exactly impressive.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

55x11 said:


> Not sure, but generally agreed - even though I haven't seen much results from Andy either. In TdS he wasn't exactly impressive.


Andy was pretty awful last year too.

He's the epitome of a "one trick pony." If it's not the tour, it's half hearted racing from him.


----------



## MinnBobber (May 21, 2009)

It should make it interesting in the mtns. Hope the time deficit forces AC to attack and we'll see what he's made of. 
I'm kind of anti- AC but hope the situation livens things up.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Len J said:


> 1.) Trying to peak for two grand tours after his peak in the Giro
> 
> +
> 
> ...


Yeah, love Jens and all, but his comment came off a bit ignorant. Then again, the blog section is called "Hardly Serious with Jens Voigt".


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

MinnBobber said:


> It should make it interesting in the mtns. Hope the time deficit forces AC to attack and we'll see what he's made of.
> I'm kind of anti- AC but hope the situation livens things up.



+1

I'm excited.....the race starts tomorrow!


----------



## ilmaestro (May 3, 2008)

robdamanii said:


> Andy was pretty awful last year too.
> 
> He's the epitome of a "one trick pony." If it's not the tour, it's half hearted racing from him.


That's kind of true, but he's a one trick pony by choice. He chooses to schedule his season so that he peaks at the Tour and uses everything else as training.


----------



## bikonator (Jun 24, 2011)

you cant talk about how a climber looks like on a 1 mile hill. Even Cavendish could have tried to go for it on that stage. Climbers will be tested tomorrow. Then we will know how Contador feels. Chears.


----------



## bgad (Jun 8, 2008)

*Did you hear*

Liggett and Sherwen said on yesterday's broadcast that he has a "sore bottom" and they are modifying his saddle so that he rides on just one side of it. Sounds like saddle sore(s) to me. That will sure slow you down.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

bgad said:


> Liggett and Sherwen said on yesterday's broadcast that he has a "sore bottom" and they are modifying his saddle so that he rides on just one side of it. Sounds like saddle sore(s) to me. That will sure slow you down.


not saddle sores. "sore bottom" is from when Riis was spanking Alberto as a punishment for losing 2 minutes.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Contrador opened the suitcase of courage today...

and it was empty 

fc


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

francois said:


> Contrador opened the suitcase of courage today...
> 
> and it was empty
> 
> fc


I agree. He looks like an average GC contender instead of the super human he normally looks like. He doesn't have the poise or the punch on the bike he normally does. I am used to seeing him near the front dictating the race, not hanging on hoping nobody attacks.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

*Its not how well you start.....*

.....but how well you finish! Contador looked better today than the previous two days. No time lost. Tomorrow is flat so no probs. Monday rest day. Sure on "normal" form the race might be all over by now but even wounded the Schleks with a much stronger team can't put him away.
I still think its between Contador and my favourite Evans.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

francois said:


> Contrador opened the suitcase of courage today...
> 
> and it was empty
> 
> fc


LOL. That's why when you fly, you never check your suitcase of courage - you take it as carry-on.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

robdamanii said:


> Andy was pretty awful last year too.
> 
> He's the epitome of a "one trick pony." If it's not the tour, it's half hearted racing from him.


So L-B-L was half hearted?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

MG537 said:


> So L-B-L was half hearted?


Sure as hell looked like it to me.

He was more interested in trying to 1-2 with his brother than win on his own.


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

baker921 said:


> Sure on "normal" form the race might be all over by now but even wounded the Schleks with a much stronger team can't put him away.
> I still think its between Contador and my favourite Evans.


A missed opportunity by Leopard. If Andy could have made a big move that gapped AC and stayed with it earlier on the slopes instead of looking around and sitting up multiple times, they'd have something to show for all the work the team did today. As it is, no inroads against Contador or Evans.

Contador may be on better form after sitting in tomorrow and the rest day, giving him time to heal up. And time is on Evans' side.

Overall, not a good result for LT in the Pyrenees. Andy has the talent, but not the killer instinct.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

robdamanii said:


> Sure as hell looked like it to me.
> 
> He was more interested in trying to 1-2 with his brother than win on his own.


LBL has been raced more than once....
hope that helps


----------

